# Manual Trans Noise



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems normal for the Cruze - mine does in gears 1, 2, and 3, and every Honda I've driven does this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've always heard it as well. I'll be changing my transmission fluid in the next 2 weeks though. That may quiet it down some.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

My car makes a lot of noise on shifts as well. 

It's normal, i've just gotten used to it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can only hear it at low speed with the windows down and radio off. It's very definitely the shift linkages as it sounds like a momentary chain rattling. Any noise in the car, wind, blower, radio, someone talking, etc. and I can't hear it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mines noisy as well but seems normal. Will be doing Trans fluid as soon as cools off to.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I've had my Cruze since Wednesday. The car is great, and I have no real issues, save for one slight annoyance. The shift linkage is noisy. I can hear a clearly audible clunk/click with each shift, but particularly in the lower gears. I can hear this with the windows up. It's very noticeable when they are down. I tried searching, but came up empty. Anyone else have this? Is it normal, or should I confront the dealership? I don't remember my Saturn doing this..
> 
> Thanks!



BladeOfAnduril,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! It really is a great vehicle! Also, welcome to the forum! You will find a lot of useful information on this forum. I would suggest if you feel that you are having an issue with your vehicle that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The M32 is a "clunky" gearbox. It makes a lot of noise, and nothing comes out of it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Huh? I drive my 1.8 very often with the windows down and I don't notice any clunks or clicks when I shift. Now it's true that I drive like a little old lady, so maybe I'm not in the operating range where the rest of you are hearing the problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Low RPMs; shifting around 1800-2500 seems to do it. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

My 2013 does the same thing, only really noticeable in the lower gears. I've already gotten used to it but after the starter problems we've been having, the girlfriend heard the click the other day and starts to panic, "WTF was that?!?!", LOL...


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine seems to have been getting worse over time. There are actually two different noises; there's the linkage noise and then there's a clunk noise that is internal to the trans. Not worried about it, it's just a little loud. One day I'll have to try the transmission oil change to see if that helps the klunkiness.

It will never be as loud as my '92 Ford truck, I had to warn my passengers before shifting gear... "cover your ears, I'm going to shift!"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tustin1 and Blancmange, 

I am sorry you are having this concern. Have you had a chance to have your dealership look into this concern? If you would like assistance with this matter please private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Changing the transmission fluid will help out the "clunky" shift feeling. The transmission will shift smoother overall, and especially at higher RPM. 

It will not help out with any noises during shifting, though. My 1-2 shift often sounds like a far-away gunshot warm or cold. It's done that since new.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*M32 Manual Transmission*



jblackburn said:


> Low RPMs; shifting around 1800-2500 seems to do it.


*Seems to do what?* Make the unit quieter of noisier? I routinely shift in that precise range and hear nary a thing, save for the expected mechanical 'snick-snick' aural feedback of operating a decent manual transmission.
_
An observation:_ The Gen1 M32 transmission is a medium-duty workhorse but doesn't like to be rushed, preferring to go about its' business with dignity and decorum.

Also, after an approximate 10-year run with several updates along the way, the Gen1 M32 (the transmission installed in my Cruze and I presume most other CruzeTALK member's cars built at Lordstown) has been put to pasture and a wholly revised Gen2 M32 transmission is now in production in Austria (suburban Vienna). Does anyone know if it is or will be making its' way to our shores?


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

My 2014 Cruze Eco shifter makes a lot of noise while shifting. This is my second Eco, and my first one (2013) never sounded like this. The dealer says they can't find anything wrong and says there is a TSB out there that says this is normal, but they went ahead and changed out the shifter to make me happy. I didn't expect there to be any change with the shifter, and I was right. Didn't make a bit of difference. I am really regretting trading in my old Cruze now. 

Problem was that this car came in from another dealer and I didn't actually drive it before we finalized the purchase. Had I driven it prior I probably wouldn't have accepted the car. But since all the paperwork was done and I drove off the lot, the problem is now mine.

I see where a lot of people are saying they are noisy, but my last one was not noisy at all. Was very smooth shifting. Anyone got any ideas on this one, or do I have to do as many have said "Just get used to it"? You shouldn't have to get used to something like this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sgancarz said:


> My 2014 Cruze Eco shifter makes a lot of noise while shifting. This is my second Eco, and my first one (2013) never sounded like this. The dealer says they can't find anything wrong and says there is a TSB out there that says this is normal, but they went ahead and changed out the shifter to make me happy. I didn't expect there to be any change with the shifter, and I was right. Didn't make a bit of difference. I am really regretting trading in my old Cruze now.
> 
> Problem was that this car came in from another dealer and I didn't actually drive it before we finalized the purchase. Had I driven it prior I probably wouldn't have accepted the car. But since all the paperwork was done and I drove off the lot, the problem is now mine.
> 
> I see where a lot of people are saying they are noisy, but my last one was not noisy at all. Was very smooth shifting. Anyone got any ideas on this one, or do I have to do as many have said "Just get used to it"? You shouldn't have to get used to something like this.


How many miles? Using stock fluid? What kind of noise?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sgancarz (Nov 9, 2013)

Less than 1,000 miles with stock fluid. It is a clunk when going from gear to gear and there is quite a bit of resistance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sgancarz said:


> Less than 1,000 miles with stock fluid. It is a clunk when going from gear to gear and there is quite a bit of resistance.


Sounds like the linkage might be out of alignment - that's not fluid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like the linkage might be out of alignment - that's not fluid.


Agreed, that's not fluid related unless the fluid is simply not there or is way too low 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

